# New Build - Ohhh yeah.



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

So it's been a long time since I built my PC (4 years, ages in computer-world). I've upgraded the processor about 2 years ago, but now it's woefully outdated (Core 2 Duo). SO, I've decided I might want to build a new one. Of course, I might just go nuts and build too much PC :grin:. Here's my build-out:










Case:	Thermaltake Level 10 GT, $280
Processor: Core i7-950 3.06Ghz, $300
Mobo: EVGA X58 FTW3 132-GT-E768-TR LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard, $260
SSD: Corsair Nova CSSD-V64GB2-BRKT (64Gb), $130
Memory: Corsair 12Gb (3x4Gb) - CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9, $140
Monitor: SAMSUNG B2430H, $230
PSU: CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V, $130
Video Card:	EVGA SuperClocked 012-P3-1572-AR GeForce GTX 570, $360

Total: $1,830

I of course intend on using it for gaming, as well as multiple CPU intensive tasks. I already have 3TB of HDD space and 2 copies of Win7, which is why I only have the 64Gb SSD. Question for you folks - is the video card my best bang/buck? I haven't followed video cards very closely in the last couple years, but the GTX 570 seems to get good reviews and isn't cheap... Would I get better performance from another card? SLI (2/3x?)?

I'm also not that well informed about SSDs and memory...


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

SSDs ARE faster.... enough said, only problem, too expensive for me! hhaa


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Here is a better motherboard IMHO:

Newegg.com - ASUS P6X58D Premium LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

12gb of ram may be excessive and not necessary. You decide, but here is an option that is great ram:

Newegg.com - Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model 998947


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Excellent suggestion for Team Mate Tumbleweed36 on the Mobo & RAM.
12GB is way overkill and not useful.
SSD's are way overpriced and offer no real advantages other than a faster boot time.
Multiple GPU's cost more, require a larger PSU, consume more power. generate more heat in the case and you get a smallpercentage of performance increase "if" the game is capable of taking advantage of multi-GPU's.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Excellent suggestion for Team Mate Tumbleweed36 on the Mobo & RAM.
> 12GB is way overkill and not useful.
> SSD's are way overpriced and offer no real advantages other than a faster boot time.
> Multiple GPU's cost more, require a larger PSU, consume more power. generate more heat in the case and you get a smallpercentage of performance increase "if" the game is capable of taking advantage of multi-GPU's.


Agreed with above. IMO that case is way over priced. You could get a nice $80 case and put the money towards a GTX580?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Case is definitely overpriced. Whats even worse is the system would run cooler with no case at all then if you got that one.


----------

